# Filosofando sobre audio 5.1



## Dr. Zoidberg (Ago 10, 2012)

Varias veces me he visto tentado a diseñar un sistema 5.1 para escuchar las películas.. total, la conexión al DVD o BR es (casi) directa en la mayoría de los casos.
Pero todos los ensayos "auditivos" previo que he hecho hasta ahora me han resultado TAAAN BIEN con el sistema 2.1 que armé, que ahora ya he empezado a dudar muy seriamente de la real necesidad de mayor cantidad de canales... a condición que la peli esté bien grabada en estéreo o que el reproductor haga una integración correcta de los canales para lograr el efecto estéreo.
Ejemplo: resulta que hace algunos meses estab en casa sin nada que hacer y mi hijo me "sugirió" que vieramos alguna película. Como no tenía ganas ni tiempo para bajar algo de la web, revolví un poco en los DVD que suele comprar mi esposa y encontré uno que traía la saga completa de las seis películas de la guerra de las galaxias. Pues bueno... elijamos una y miremos que tal se vé (ya me imaginaba el desastre de audio y video en calidad VCD ). Bueno, creo que pusimos El Regreso del Jedi (no me acuerdo)...y...el video no era muy bueno, pero me llamó la atención el audio. No voy a decir que tenía una excelente calidad ni mucho menos, pero el sonido parecía rodearme: los golpes en las naves dentro de la Estrella de la muerte sonaban detrás mío, con tal realismo que un par de veces me levanté para ver si había alguien en la habitación adyacente...y a mi hijo le pasó lo mismo, y se dió vuelta varias veces con sonidos que le parecían que venían de los costados y de atrás... a pesar que solo tengo los parlantes adelante.
Luego de esta "prueba" ya lo tengo decidido: ni me voy a preocupar en buscar lugar para poner mas baffles... simplemente por que no voy a usar mas baffles


----------



## maton00 (Ago 10, 2012)

si esos filmes de THX SON una experiencia en audio


----------



## AntonioAA (Ago 10, 2012)

Con el solo proposito de contradecir al Profe , y antes que los Mods nos manden al averno, expongo:
- Me ha pasado algo similar con el tv pe...rro de mi dormitorio . SIN EXPLICACION POSIBLE  

- Para un 5.1 es importante contar con un ampli con retardo de los traseros , cosa que al DIY normal se nos escapa .

- El 5.1 requiere mucho mayor acondicionamiento de sala , mas "seca" acusticamente , ni hablar de un 7.1 , cosa que el WAF baja enormemente

- Tengo un 5.1 Yamaha bien viejito y modesto , ni siquiera tiene entrada SPDIF , ni optica ni nada ... y en el 99% de las pelis NO SE APRECIA mejoria

- Pero en ese 1% que el efecto esta bien grabado ... es hermoso.


----------



## juanfilas (Ago 10, 2012)

Modo Ultra hi-fi on:

Esta bueno tener cuatro juego de parlantes o seis, dos frontales directos (estereo) y otros dos o cuatro para simular la ambiencia del lugar y aumentar o disminuir la reverb. u otros parámetros, con esto, podemos decir, "hoy quiero una sala mas viva como la del Colón" "hoy quiero una sala mas apagada como un estudio" "hoy quiero escuchar música clásica" "hoy electrónica" etc. Así, tenemos el sonido 100% adapatado a cada situación 
Eso si, hay que generara los archivos de reverb. y demas para cada tema 

Saludos!


----------



## AntonioAA (Ago 11, 2012)

Lo que dice Juan vaya que es interesante ! ... mas anecoica aun la sala de escucha y TREMENDO procesador de audio haria falta! . 
Realmente seria el proyecto estrella del foro alguna cosita de esas , lastima que tendria que ponerme a estudiar ( y mucho ) y de los lenguajes de bajo nivel lamentablemente estoy muy alejado.
Encima hay que TRABAJAR ( LPMQLP ) 

Profe: No te olvides que venden unas "barras" sonoras ( creo que Philips hace una ) que simulan sorround "all in one"  ... Vaya a saber que conjuntito de retardos le meten para lograrlo . Por ahi lo que nos pasa en ambos casos tenga que ver .

A menos que sea la LT que lo produzca impensadamente, ya que segun Ud.:

"Con la LT se come , se educa , se cura ..."


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Ago 11, 2012)

AntonioAA dijo:


> A menos que sea la LT que lo produzca impensadamente, ya que segun Ud.:
> *"Con la LT se come , se educa , se cura ..."*


JUAAA!!!!!
Naaaa...la LT no retarda nada, el tema es la muy amplia dispersión sonora que se logra cuando llevás el Q=0.5 y ponés la frecuencia de corte correcta en función de las dimensiones del parlante.
Yo creo que por ahí viene "una parte" de la bola , por que he escuchado algunos sistemas 5.1 de calidad media y - con los parlantes bien puestos y los niveles correctamente ajustados - se lograba un efecto muy similar al que yo experimenté, pero despelotando toda la sala con cables 
Pero claro... la otra parte mas importante de la historia es la grabación en si misma, por que si no están grabadas/masterizadas/explotadas las referencias sonoras espaciales, no importa que tan bueno sea el sistema, nunca vas a lograr recrear el "espacio"


----------



## AntonioAA (Ago 11, 2012)

Como? si en las revistas de decoracion aparecen unos livings tremendos con fardos de plata puesta ... y el equipito "Home theatre" aparece todo arrumbado en un rincon con los parlantes todos apilados..No es eso "lo mas" ??

Afortunadamente, cuando reformé mi living hace unos años , me hice tirar caños por el piso y las paredes para los cables ....


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Ago 11, 2012)

AntonioAA dijo:


> Como? si en las revistas de decoracion aparecen unos livings tremendos con fardos de plata puesta ... y el equipito "Home theatre" aparece todo arrumbado en un rincon con los parlantes todos apilados..*No es eso "lo mas" ??*


 seee....y despues gastan varios miles de dólares en equipo HiEnd....y ponen los baffles "pal pomo"... 



AntonioAA dijo:


> *Afortunadamente, cuando reformé mi living hace unos años , me hice tirar caños por el piso y las paredes para los cable*s ....


  
Cuando construí mi casa le pedí al estudio que la diseñó que pusieran dos tendidos de caños adicionales: uno para red y otro para audio y video por toda la casa (este, mas que nada para pasar la TV por cable y el teléfono sin hacer percha las paredes). Pero es al ped&@#!!! la tarada de la arquitecta no "contempló" el living...porque para qué??? si es un lugar para recibir visitas....(LPMQLP)  . Menos mal que inventaron los enlaces wireless, pero sigo jodido con el tema del cable de DTV... y no quiero romper la pared


----------



## Ratmayor (Ago 11, 2012)

En internet hay varios proyectos de 5.1, usan los MN3001 y MN3004 para hacer el retardo de los canales posteriores, la cosa es que los MN son oro en polvo 

Existe alguna forma cavernaria de crear el delay?


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Ago 11, 2012)

Ratmayor dijo:


> En internet hay varios proyectos de 5.1, usan los MN3001 y MN3004 para hacer el retardo de los canales posteriores, la cosa es que los MN son oro en polvo
> *Existe alguna forma cavernaria de crear el delay?*


Podés usar un microcontrolador/microprocesador y suficiente memoria y conversores ADC y DAC...en fin... platino en polvo


----------



## Ratmayor (Ago 11, 2012)

ezavalla dijo:


> Podés usar un microcontrolador/microprocesador y suficiente memoria y conversores ADC y DAC...en fin... platino en polvo


Como que me quedo con mi VSX, ya tiene su DSP 

La cosa es que con un delay en el audio solo se lograría el efecto "Surround", para el efecto pro-logic si ajuro y porque si hace falta un DSP


----------



## AntonioAA (Ago 11, 2012)

No quisiera tomarme el trabajo de intentar conseguirlos en nuestro pais, Rat... ni siquiera con oro 

Respecto de los arquitectos ... no empecemos , al menos el mio es un amigo , y tiene mucha obra ... pero si me descuido hace lo que quiere !! . Cuando agrande el living , le dije que dejara un buen diente de la pared anterior en el techo, que ayudara a romper rebotes .... Un dia llego y no estaba mas


----------



## Ratmayor (Ago 12, 2012)

ezavalla dijo:


> Luego de esta "prueba" ya lo tengo decidido: ni me voy a preocupar en buscar lugar para poner mas baffles... simplemente por que no voy a usar mas baffles


Acabo de ver en la pagina de Pioneer que ya hay un amplificador de 9.2 canales, ahora no se si hablar de una mejora extra ordinaria o se les pasó la mano con el marketing


----------



## AntonioAA (Ago 12, 2012)

Siempre habrá exageraciones , Rat... si dije que escuchar bien 5.1 no era facil... no se lo que sera 7.1 , SIEMPRE va subiendo la exigencia de sala . 
La hojas de afeitar eran de 1 hoja... despues 2 , despues 3 ... y ahora tengo una de 5 !!!
En la peli "Volver al Futuro" ... parodian con una de no se cuantos.. 15, 20...


----------



## LuisTesla (Ago 15, 2012)

Lo que la experiencia me ha enseñado es que el condimento fundamental de un sistema multicanal, asi como en el sonido stereo basico, es la información que se reproduce. Teniendo una sala y un sistema de sonido respetable, lo demas depende de los ingenieros en sonido que tuvieron destras de la grabación. Por este motivo en la saga de las Guerras de las Galaxias, se puede notar un  gran cuidado en la creación del sonido, creo que THX en este caso si hace honor como marca certificación. 
 Un sistema 2.1 funciona muy bien, a mi gusto por que es mas facil de calibrar. Y para muchas peliculas que he escuchado es suficiente para crear una buena atmosfera.
 Aun asi, prefiero un sistema 5.1, por su parlante central, los dialogos y la acción principal bien definidos me da sensación de ubicación.
 La ultima buena experiencia la tuve en el cine con la pelicula Misión Imposible 4, tiene una escena en una tormenta de arena, el viento se escuchaba moverse por detras de una manera muy realista,  y me hizo repensar la existencia de los canales surround.

 No se si amerita un sistema 7.1, 7.2 etc, creo que hasta 3 canales traseros esta ok. Me estiraria hasta un 6.1, que es el llamado Dolby Surround EX, que ya tiene varios años, que lo que hacia era sacar un canal central de los surround, utilizando el mismo metodo de procesamiento digital que el Dolby Pro logic 2, aunque tambien dejaba la opción para que la banda de sonido ingresara un canal no emulado.


----------



## AntonioAA (Ago 15, 2012)

Luis: coincido con lo que decis vos...lo dije de forma diferente nada mas . Y es como todo, si la peli esta bien grabada, se aprecia , en el 90% , NO


----------



## Ratmayor (Ago 15, 2012)

Aquí mi humilde opinión basada en mi nueva experiencia. Escuchar música en 5.1 es bien complicado, depende mucho de la grabación principalmente, el nivel de señal y la sala.

La grabación es escencial, por mas que el DSP haga la "magia" de crear el efecto propio del 5.1, no haremos nada si ponemos una grabación de Daniel Santos del año 1945 

En cuanto al nivel, el efecto 5.1 si se siente genial en grabaciones en vivo, pero para poder sentir que te encuentras en el concierto, debes escucharlo a un volumen que se acerque al concierto de estár ahi en vivo.

Y si hablamos de la sala si los parlantes no están dispuestos como deben, se pierde la gracia, incluso (No se si me pelé en el diseño del crossover de los parlantes posteriores) si te sales del foco en donde puedas apreciar los 5 canalas, se pierde el efecto.

Ahora si hablamos de una pelicula grabada en 5.1... DIOS!!!  Puse el proyector LCD, la pantalla que proyecté en la pared eran de unas 70"  los parlantes dispuestos como se deben, unas cotufas (pop corn, pochoclo, palomitas, etc), coca cola, la pelicula "Se busca" con Angelina Jolie y el sonido realmente era IMPRESIONANTE


----------



## AntonioAA (Ago 15, 2012)

lo de las "cotufas" si que no la tenia !!! El foro agranda la cultura...

Uno de los primeros films que vi con sorround era "Space Jam " , no solo me mate de risa sino que sonaba increible!
...y cuando estrené el sub , vi "Golden Compass"  ... y la pelea de osos ..OUCH!!!


----------



## LuisTesla (Ago 16, 2012)

A mi criterio se debería tenerse  en cuenta 2 factores, sobre las bandas de sonido multicanal.

1) Diferenciar las Bandas Sonoras 

-Bandas Sonoras de Películas: Estas tienen el fin de crear efectos de sonidos mayormente artificiales, ya que en su gran mayoría se genera por post producción, quedando solamente las voces de los actores, el sonido ambiente natural y sonidos secundarios.  Estas bandas son las que  más dinamismo generan entre canales,  en más o en menos dependiendo el género fílmico. 
-Bandas Sonoras Musicales (Conciertos, Recitales, música multicanal):  Principalmente son grabaciones en vivo, con una post producción que no agrega efectos artificiales de sonido, solo se limita al paneo entre canales y la masterización básica, por que el objetivo es trasladar la atmosfera de la grabación original que vivieron los espectadores . Generalmente por mi experiencia con el canal central se puede apreciar mejor a los cantantes (ej: DVD “U2 Go Home: Live from Slane Castle” la canción ONE, bono se escucha perfecto cuando se cancelan los demás  canales).

2)  Diferenciar Bandas Sonoras creadas originalmente en Multicanal de las que no.

Este es un factor muy importante, ya que determina el efecto final del sonido.
Bandas Sonoras Multicanal Originales:  Estas son creadas desde un principio para ser grabadas en formato multicanal, tanto los efectos de sonido como la captación del sonido en vivo (recitales),  se trabaja codificando en canales separados.
Bandas Sonoras Convertidas en Multicanal:  Aquí empieza el problema, en general se da en producciones fílmicas anteriores a la salida del Dolby Digital.  En este caso se utiliza un proceso de decodificación, que emula los canales surround, y el central.  Principalmente en base al conocido Dolby Pro Logic 2, algoritmo muy difundido y copiado por muchos sistemas para generar 5 canales partiendo de 2 canales Stereo básicos.
¿Realmente esto genera un sonido multicanal convincente? Bueno eso depende de cómo se trabaje esta conversión.  Para bandas de sonido musicales no hay mucho problema, ya que tenemos una escena prácticamente estatica de la acción, mas alla del cambio de tomas de las cámaras, siempre se fija en un punto muy ubicado de referencia. Pero para bandas sonoras de películas donde existe movimiento de la acción que hacen interactuar los diferentes canales, emular canales inexistentes sin un trabajo minucioso hace que el dinamismo de los efectos no alcance el realismo del Dolby Digital o Dts en su caso.  Un ejemplo de trabajo minucioso es el que realizo THX sobre las 3 primeras películas de las Guerras de las Galaxias, que prácticamente es  tomar el sonido original de referencia y crear todo de nuevo para adecuarlo a la nueva tecnología.

Un breve comentario sobre el canal LFE (Subwoofer)

 El canal de LFE, es un canal que tiene como norma un corte de frecuencia de trabajo que ronda entre los 120 Hz para Dolby Digital y 100 Hz para DTS  (El Software Sony Vegas, tiene la opción de estos cortes para cada marca, al crear sonido multicanal).
 Es un canal que a veces trabaja como canal autónomo, esto quiere decir que genera efectos graves sin el acompañamiento directo de los demás canales. Es algo a tener en cuenta ya que muchos sistemas de audio Home Theater tienen una frecuencia de corte superior en sus subwoofers para alcanzar la falta de extensión en graves de los parlante satelitales, haciendo interactuar de manera errónea el Subwoofer con los demás canales.  Ademas de generar voces de diálogos muy profundas e irreales ( todos se escuchan como Barry White).


----------



## Ratmayor (Ago 17, 2012)

Mira que cosas, cuando leí al respecto, la "moda" era el surround, y el canal LFE era la mezcla monofonica de todos los canales trabajando de 30Hz ~ 700Hz


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ago 17, 2012)

5 canales y no se que ???? si tengo solo dos ''microfonos''


----------



## AntonioAA (Ago 18, 2012)

Con la particularidad de distinguir la dirección de los sonidos, estimado Rey....


----------



## Ratmayor (Ago 18, 2012)

el-rey-julien dijo:


> 5 canales y no se que ???? si tengo solo dos ''microfonos''
> http://mujer-actual.org/wp-content/uploads/2009/12/71.jpg


Como dice AntonioAA, esos equipos trabajan usando la percepción de la dirección del sonido.

Y hablando de microfonos, recuerdo que fuí a uno los ensayos del maestro Gustavo Dudamel y en esa ocación estuvo invitado Sir Simon Rattle, este ultimo se trajo a sus ingenieros de sonido de Alemania. Entonces la técnica que usaron para grabar los conciertos en sonido 5.1 fúe de ademas de la microfonía convencional para una orquesta sinfónica, usaron unos microfonos que apuntaban al publico, para captar la resonancia de la sala...


----------



## Ratmayor (Ago 19, 2012)

Me surgen unas pequeñas dudas con respecto a Dolby Pro Logic.

El amplificador que tengo ya cuenta con su decodificador Dolby Pro Logic, pero a su vez, tiene una entrada para manejar los 6 canales independiente mente, saltando por encima del decodificador, mi pregunta sería: Es más eficiente usar la entrada 5.1 que usar el decodificador del amplificador?

La otra proviene de esta grabación:





 
El titulo dice que está codificado para Dolby Pro Logic II, pero mi ampli es el Dolby Pro Logic pero aun así se escuchaba impresionante. Ahora mi pregunta es: existen diferencias realmente significativas entre ambos sistemas?


----------



## AntonioAA (Ago 19, 2012)

Yo te diria que lo mejor es entrar independientemente , cuando lees un DVD la division ya se hace "nativa" , caso contrario se mezcla y se vuelve a decodificar !! 
Respecto a lo otro ... no he leido nada de eso.


----------



## LuisTesla (Ago 19, 2012)

Ratmayor, esa grabación de Youtube es medio rara, por que mezcla 2 sistemas en su titulo, Sistema Cuadrafonico y Dolby pro logic 2? me parece raro el asunto. 
 Primero,el Sistema Cuadrafonico fue unos de losprimeros sistemas multicanal, 4 parlantes que supuestamente dicen agrupaban  grupos de efectos de una manera poco real segun lo que he leido pero fue uno de los primeros avances en sistemas multicanal.
 Dolby Pro logic 2 fue el avance del primitivo Dolby pro logic, la diferencia es que el dolby pro logic usa una nueva matriz de decodificación haciendo que el canal central de las voces hiciera una separación mas nitida, y lo mas destacado es que hace que los canales traseros surround emitan en stereo, cosa que el Dolby pro logic no lo hace. El Dolby Pro Logic 2 se genero como solución para que las grabaciones en Stereo se escucharan en 5 canales como el Dolby Digital (por supuesto similar no igual).
 Por eso le tengo desconfianza a ese video.
 Generalmente lo que se hizo con las grabaciones stereo antes del Dolby Digital, fue codificar los dos canales stereo con informacion Surround. No recuerdo bien como era el principio. Pero el tema funcionaba asi, se grababa informacion surround el los canales derecho e izquierdo, de manera que cuando se reproducia en equipos de audio se pudiera activar el Sistema Dolby surround y obtener asi un sonido envolmente bien claro, y si el equipo venia provisto con los dos canales traseros que eran monofonicos la sensación de espacialidad fuera controlada.
 Un breve resumen de la evolución multicanal como hace años lei

  1 canal :  Sonido Monofonico
  2 Canales:  El clasico Stereo, se le añadio efecto surround con el tiempo
  4 canales: Existio primero el sistema cuadrafonico (segun recuerdo)
  2/1 canales : Dos canales stetreo y un canal monofonico surround (eran 4 parlantes pero los surround 
                     emitian el mismo sonido)
  3/1 canales: El primitivo Dolby surround, 2 canales stereo, 1 canal central sacado de de los 
                    canales L y R restandolos, 1 canal Monoaural surround   (Aqui ya habian 5 parlantes 
                    fisicos)

Hasta aqui no habia un proceso Digital propiamente dicho 

  5.1 canales: 6 canales de audio independientes, codificados en señal digital. L R, Central, SR SL, LFE
                    (Dolby Digital es la referencia )

                   Se crea luego el Dolby Por Logic 2 para emular el Dolby Digital,para cuando escuchamos 
                    Bandas de sonido que solo estan en Stereo.

  6.1 canales: Se le agrego un canal mas a los surround,el Surround Back (Dolby Digital ex)

                   Se creo luego el Dolby Pro logic 2ex, que genera 6 canales a partir de una señal Stereo.

  Los nuevos sistemas han agregado mas canales  funcionando  con mas resolucion de audio, ya que los soportes fisicos lo permiten, todo por la entrada del Blu RAy al mercado.


----------



## DanielU (Ago 22, 2012)

No fué con una grabación 5.1, ni con un sistema 5.1, pero me pasaba cuando escuchaba Nothing Else Matters del disco S&M de Metallica usando auriculares, era un sonido que parecía venir del patio, siempre me levantaba a ver que era... Hasta que me di cuenta que era así la grabación .

No sé por qué, pero con sólo tener un subwoofer en la habitación una pelicula cambia muchísimo y me parece mas importante que el surround.


----------



## Ratmayor (Ago 22, 2012)

DanielU dijo:


> No fué con una grabación 5.1, ni con un sistema 5.1, pero me pasaba cuando escuchaba Nothing Else Matters del disco S&M de Metallica usando auriculares, era un sonido que parecía venir del patio, siempre me levantaba a ver que era... Hasta que me di cuenta que era así la grabación .


Hay algunas grabación que usan tecnicas de desfasaje de las ondas para causar ese efecto aun escuchandolo en estéreo.



DanielU dijo:


> No sé por qué, pero con sólo tener un subwoofer en la habitación una pelicula cambia muchísimo y me parece mas importante que el surround.


Esos graves le dan cuerpo al sonido, el surround es para dar sensación espacial 

Por ahi lei algo del Sensurround, que eran graves que movían el suelo, mas no se mucho al respecto


----------



## DanielU (Ago 22, 2012)

en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sensurround

4 Cerwin-Vega 189E con su respectiva potencia de 1600W y la señal de ruido era ruido aleatorio entre 17 y 120Hz :O

110dB en el centro de la sala y 120dB a 1.2m de distancia del woofer


----------



## cyverlarva (Ago 22, 2012)

El sistema Dolby Surround es un desarrollo para cine, con muy serias limitaciones pero que revoluciono la reproduccion del audio en el ambito cinematografico, mediante un algoritmo de codificacion se logro meter en una señal stereo un canal monofonico trasero para brindar sonido envolvente. El canal extra es monofonico, y limitado a 7 khz maximo, con las limitaciones del sistema se implemento la utilizacion de los parlantes traseros en dipolo/bipolo para poder brindar una sensacion envolvente real y aumentar el tamaño del sweet spot.

El paso siguiente en desarrollo fue el Dolby Prologic, que sumaba al standar la posibilidad de sumar un canal central para dialogos y sumado a esto, un setup mas flexible con la posibilidad de mejorar el retardo de los canales de efectos critico para poder adecuar la respuesta del efecto surround a las dimensiones de la sala. El señor Ray Dolby como excelente comerciante que es vendio la licencia a cualquiera que quisiera implementar su algoritmo de descodificacion, y la suerte estaba de su lado, el sistema Dolby Prologic irrumpe en el año 1987 y en los 90 aparecen los primeros decodificadores hogareños, a mediados de los 90 la popularizacion de las emisiones en Stereo con codificacion Pro Logic hace crecer de forma exponencial este formato.

El paso siguiente en evolucion fue el Dolby Digital que proporcionaba 6 canales de audio comprimido pero con un ancho de banda de 20 a 20khz y totalmente discretos, fue el dia y la noche con respecto a los sistemas anteriores sumado al exito tremendo del soporte DVD, se dejaba atras las 240 lineas del VHS sumado a la posibilidad de tener 5.1 canales, un timido intento del Laserdisc por subsistir con discos grabados en Dolby Digital pero con video a 400 lineas no alcanzo, murio el formato ( soy un orgulloso poseedor de esta joya) y el DVD reino.
Pero esta vez Dolby no tendria el monopolio, nace DTS / Digital Theatre System que en los papeles tiene menor tasa de compresion con la obligada publicidad de mejor calidad ( les recomiendo que busquen un paper muy viejo que me gusto mucho que es Dolby analiza a DTS, que es un memo de los Laboratorios Dolby en el cual testean y miden un decodificador para banda cinematografica es decir para celuloide de DTS y le dan para que tenga, con la respectiva bofetada de DTS hacia Dolby, esta muy bueno)
Sony saca tambien SDDS pero no lo licencia, es decir es solo para el ambito profesional.

Con el dvd en la cumbre Dolby intenta un avance a medias y presenta el Dolby Digital EX, que es 7 canales de audio pero con trampita, es decir son 5.1 canales discretos y un canal matricial para formar un 6.1, el producto promete y cumple, pero DTS presenta su DTS-ES que realmente son 6.1 canales discretos y saca delantera, al menos para mi que supe tener los dos sistemas.

Algo que deje en el tintero es THX, en si no es un sistema, es una certificacion, el señor George Lucas, noto que sus realizaciones no sonaban igual en todos los cines, y eso jugaba en contra de sus intereses, por lo que crea la certificacion THX, en si es una serie de "recomendaciones" que los cines deben cumplir para que sus realizaciones suenen como el las ideo. Pero este señor no manda fruta, y realmente introdujo ciertos parametros de equalizacion y spl, mas un manejo del canal .1 de hecho demostro que por debajo de 80 hz los graves son totalmente omnidireccionales, pero como deben imaginar la platita no esta en vender su sistema a 2000 cines en el mundo sino venderle la certificacion a los millones de producto que la gente compra, entonces licencio su certificacion, es decir, vos Juan Pirulo diseñaste un receiver para ver peliculas, le llevas uno el lo testea y si el engendro cumple con sus especificaciones y vos pones la tarasca te mete el loguito en tu ampli, un groso el Lucas este.

Si hablamos de un sistema 5.1 o 6.1 o 7.1 cinematografico bien diseñado, y bien seteado, no hay experiencia que lo iguale. Ahora en un sistema de audio hi/fi multicanal hay grandes problemas.
Si bien la calidad en una banda de sonido cinematografica es un factor importante, lo es mas la presion sonora. Si se fijan casi todos los sistemas de sonido para cines son con bocinas de compresion, para lograr ese punch necesario, dejando los niveles de distorsion en un segundo plano.








Disculpen la perorata, pero me gustan mucho los sistemas multicanales.

Si no les parece soporifero, puedo seguir. 

Saludos

Saludos


----------



## AntonioAA (Ago 23, 2012)

brutal lo suyo, cyver !! nunca me habia gastado en leer de eso ( que verguenza ) ... en realidad me pasa como con los autos... si estan tan lejos , los ignoro.

Y si uno quisiera comprar alguno de esos hoy en dia ? Son compatibles y/o switcheables Dolby con DTS?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 23, 2012)

¡ Gracias por la data Cyverlarva !


----------



## LuisTesla (Ago 23, 2012)

AntonioAA dijo:


> Y si uno quisiera comprar alguno de esos hoy en dia ? Son compatibles y/o switcheables Dolby con DTS?



  La compatibilidad esta determinada si tenes el decodificador para cada sistema. Anteriormente casi todos los reproductores de DVD no tenian integrado el decodificador DTS, primero por que no era un sistema tan difundido como el Dolby Digital y segundo DTS al tener menos compresión, ocupaba mas espacio de información en el disco lo que llevo a que no muchas peliculas en DVD tuvieran este sistema. Generalmente los Reproductores de DVD con DTS eran un poco mas costosos, asi que lo mas seguro era comprar un sintoamplificador con decodificador integrado. Lo mismo pasa hoy con los nuevos sistemas de sonido para el BluRAY.
  Y sobre todo la compatibilidad fisica, tener la cantidad de parlantes que requiere cada sistemas

 THX es mas estricto con las caracteristicas que tienen que tener sus equipos de sonidos (define hasta las propiedades de la sala de escucha). La verdad no se hasta que punto lo comercial devora lo real en esto.

  Que pensas del THX Cyverlarva?


----------



## Ratmayor (Ago 23, 2012)

Pero cuanta información interesante! Gracias LuisTesla y Cyverlarva!


----------



## AntonioAA (Ago 23, 2012)

Que lio... , realmente . cuando empiezan a competir normas diferentes y uno no sabe cual va a prevalecer . Por suerte el gobierno nos ahorra estar pensando en estas cosas ....


----------



## cyverlarva (Ago 23, 2012)

Que bueno que interese el tema!!!

Mmmm, estamos hablando de productos de consumo masivo, la componente comercial es la base de este sistema de "upgrades". Creo yo que hasta el Dolby Digital se mantuvo una especie de respeto hacia la inversion del usuario. De ahi en adelante la cosa se fue al tacho ( recuerdo que es mi opinion personal ).
El exito del audio multicanal para "ver peliculas" genero gran espectativa entre los amantes del audio hi/fi para poder tener un sistema "solo musica" que aprovechara el tan esperado "stage" del vivo. Pero la cosa se vino abajo, como muchas veces sucede en el mundo de la electronica comercial se desato una guerra de formatos, Sony con el SACD, una solucion muy lograda y de alta calidad, con discos hibridos multicapa, con capacidad multicanal y codificacion DSD y por otra lado el DVD-Audio con capacidad para audio de alta resolucion multicanal con codificacion PCM. El ganador... ninguno. Lamentablemente el publico no respondio comercialmente como se esperaba y los sistemas no prosperaron. Como en todo hay detractores y defensores de ambos sistemas, yo escuche los dos, y suenan muy bien, pero la calidad esta ( nuevamente en mi opinion) en la toma, mezcla y grabacion.
Con la caida del dvd y la necesidad de un nuevo soporte para peliculas en HD, se gesta una nueva guerra de formatos, Toshiba pone en exibicion el HD-DVD un soporte optico para video en full HD ( llamese 1080p) y Sony presenta el BLUE-RAY ( no esta mal escrito resulta que el nombre original es asi, luego por problemas para registrar la palabra BLUE se elimino la E) y el audio multicanal entro en guerra otra vez. Como sabran gano el Blu-ray, pero aca viene lo que a mi me parece un robo descarado. La transmision de datos digitales necesitaba un nuevo protocolo ya que ahora el nuevo formato tenia que transmitir audio y video en digital,  el SPdif ( SONY/PHILIPS Digital Interface) se quedaba corto en ancho de banda asi como el Tos/Link ( Toshiba/link) y sale el HDMI, todo muy lindo, en si un DVI con esteroides y capacidad de transmision de audio, pero la desesperacion por sacar versiones ( HDMI 1.1, 1.2, 1.3 1.3a, 1.3b, 1.4) hacia literalmente obsoleta la anterior, sin posibilidad de upgradear por firmware los procesadores, la gente gasta miles de dolares en equipamiento que queda desfasado en meses.

Como pienso, ya ni siquiera es obsolencencia programada es timo programado.

Y de vuelta salen al ruedo Dolby con su DOLBY TrueHD y DTS con su DTS-HD, el ganador ninguno, audio no comprimido en multicanal con muestreo a 24/96 khz es algo muy pero muy bueno, ( de hecho no escucho diferencias entre 24/96 // 24/192) pero el usuario se siente medio desorientado, sumado a toda la publicidad que recontra asegura escuchar el nirvana y las flatulencias de los angeles.

Medio largo, pero en fin mis 2 centavos.





> Que pensas del THX Cyverlarva?



Con respecto a esto, THX fue pionero en todo, desde un verdadero sistema de calibracion de brillo contraste y gama para el visionado de las peliculas, ( todavia presente en algunos discos con certificacion THX) hasta el desarrollo de equalizaciones y puesta a punto de cines, pasando por ubicacion de los parlantes, spl, cortes de frecuencia  y mediciones.
Si me preguntas personalmente, en ambitos profesionales es una norma a seguir, a nivel hogareño, es una opcion mas, pero tampoco lo es todo. Yamaha con sus DSP anda muy bien tambien. 

Saludos


----------



## Ratmayor (Ago 23, 2012)

cyverlarva dijo:


> Como pienso, ya ni siquiera es obsolencencia programada es timo programado.


Y no viste que ya piensan dejar obsoleto el BluRay por la tecnología de disco versatil holográfico? 



cyverlarva dijo:


> Y de vuelta salen al ruedo Dolby con su DOLBY TrueHD y DTS con su DTS-HD, el ganador ninguno, audio no comprimido en multicanal con muestreo a 24/96 khz es algo muy pero muy bueno, ( de hecho no escucho diferencias entre 24/96 // 24/192) pero el usuario se siente medio desorientado, sumado a toda la publicidad que recontra asegura escuchar el nirvana y las flatulencias de los angeles.


Conozco ciertos personajes que asegurarían que "notan" las diferencias


----------



## cyverlarva (Ago 24, 2012)

> Y no viste que ya piensan dejar obsoleto el BluRay por la tecnología de disco versatil holográfico?



Mira me puedo equivocar, pero creo que los formatos fisicos estan muertos. Yo creo que el ultimo  soporte fisico es el blu-ray.
Tengo muchos amigos que tienen esas colecciones mastodonticas de discos, por todos lados, que se ensucian, que ocupan lugar, y que ves muy de vez en cuando.
Yo ya no quemo discos en mis grabadoras. Tengo varios discos duros diseminados en varias computadoras en mi casa, todas conectadas en red. Un htpc me permite seleccionar lo que quiero escuchar, tengo XBMC para controlar todos los contenidos, asi que sentado en mi sillon puedo ver una pelicula en hd, o un flac a 24/192, o una iso de un blu-ray, y si quiero volver a la nostalgia, meto un dvd en el htpc y lo escalo a la resolucion que quiero, sencillo bueno y barato. Antes que me digas, si los discos se llenan, y te digo tengo 8 teras de capacidad nunca pude llenar todo, la mayoria  de las cosas las veo una vez y nunca mas. Creo yo que por ahi llegara la cosa.

Y sabes una cosa, un htpc a todo trapo sale la quinta parte de un player de alta gama, es 100 veces mas flexible, configurable y en terminos de calidad ni hablemos. 
Me gustaria ver esos oppos tan mononos contra cualquier placa de video de pc a ver si se puede hablar de calidad de video, y en sonido bue, salvo que seas de esos que escuchan la magia , con las placas nuevas como las Xonar o las M-audio, te podes llevar una sorpresa de las muy grandes.

Este es el programa que uso para manejar todo, con un control remoto igual al del DVD.






El programa es freware, y open source.

Y para AntonioAA, comprate una placa de sonido 5.1 y bajate el potplayer con eso ya tenes para probar de todo.

Saludos



> Conozco ciertos personajes que asegurarían que "notan" las diferencias



Es terrible eso, pero bueno, es lo que hay.

Saludos


----------



## Ratmayor (Ago 24, 2012)

cyverlarva dijo:


> Este es el programa que uso para manejar todo, con un control remoto igual al del DVD.
> 
> http://youtu.be/HuDs0HV0Pls
> 
> El programa es freware, y open source.


Me acabas de dar una gran idea para un _Intel Atom_ que tengo por alli sin uso


----------



## LuisTesla (Ago 24, 2012)

Exacto Cyverlarva, la versatilidad de un computador y su Hardware, nos libera de estar presos de los cambiantes formatos del mercado a un costo muy bajo en comparación.


----------



## AntonioAA (Ago 25, 2012)

Bueno lo tuyo, cyber ... 
Primero aclarame y decime que es un "htpc "  ( y no te rias )
Si yo escuchara en un lugar unico , lo que propones es fantastico , yo por ahora quemo cds y sino grabo en el mp4 , recien ahora tengo compu en el taller pero con los dedos pringosos como la mayoria de las veces da pena manejarla ...


----------



## cyverlarva (Ago 25, 2012)

> Primero aclarame y decime que es un "htpc " ( y no te rias )



Antonio un HTPC es una computadora diseñada para ver contenidos multimedia. HTPC (Home Theater PC) tenes de distintos niveles, y lo mas loco es que no necesitas que sea un superfierro, 
en mi caso tengo una red muy modesta. Tengo un gabinete Glacialtech A-380, con una mother Asus M2A-VM HDMI , micro un Athlon 64 4800+ y 2 GB de ram. En la parte de video una placa Ati Radeon 4350 muy modesta pero soporta DXVA (aceleracion de contenidos HD por hardware) y fanless es decir sin cooler. Cuatro rigidos de 1 tera. Con eso veo hd a 1080p en formato cine es decir  1080p a 24 frames por segundo. Veo imagenes de blu-ray en full hd, DVD tanto rips como discos normales, en audio lo que le ponga sea FLAC en cualquier muestreo, tambien CD, mp3, ogg . Con un router muy baratin tengo 2 maquinas sin monitor ni teclado tan solo una mother con 2 rigidos en cada maquina bootean de un pen drive en linux, y solo sirven para guardar archivos que luego levanto desde el htpc. Todo se controla desde el htpc con un teclado o con un control remoto tipo dvd que tengo. Para subir la apuesta si me conecto con el telefono al router puedo controlar el htpc y cambiar los temas y ver las caratulas de lo que suena en la pantalla del telefono, y con un ipad puedo ver hd mientras estoy en el baño, todo haciendo streamin desde el router.

Bue , esto ya es off topic, para seguir con esto armamos un tema llamado HTPC, sino ezavalla nos va a matar .

saludos


----------



## AntonioAA (Ago 25, 2012)

JUA! no tenes instalacion! 
Yo por fin consegui destinar un celeron 2,6 al taller para mediciones y escuchar y un Athlon 1,6 para el home ... obvio que los videos no son lo mas ...ni tampoco la capacidad es de locos... Asi que se llamaba HTPC !!  se agradece....

Lo que pasa es que trabajo en informatica... y en el fondo ya odio las computadoras!!!


----------



## Ratmayor (Ago 25, 2012)

cyverlarva dijo:


> Bue , esto ya es off topic, para seguir con esto armamos un tema llamado HTPC, sino ezavalla nos va a matar .


Bueno, este tema nació de un offtopic de EZ, dudo que se enfade por este "Deliz" 

Retomando el tema del sonido multicanal, que opinan ustedes de la variedad de tarjetas de sonido multicanal que han salido en estos días. La serie Asus Xonar tiene un nivel de calidad impresionante. Sin embargo, no he visto un software decente que pueda manejar todos esos canales, o bíen que te permita seleccionar el tipo de decodificación (Dolby / DTS)...


----------



## cyverlarva (Ago 25, 2012)

> Retomando el tema del sonido multicanal, que opinan ustedes de la variedad de tarjetas de sonido multicanal que han salido en estos días. La serie Asus Xonar tiene un nivel de calidad impresionante. Sin embargo, no he visto un software decente que pueda manejar todos esos canales, o bíen que te permita seleccionar el tipo de decodificación (Dolby / DTS)...



Tenes que olvidarte de los programas tipo Arcsoft y esas soluciones todo en uno. Si queres sacarle provecho de verdad a la placa, solo instalala con los drivers y bajate o el KMplayer o el Potplayer. Este tipo de programas te permite a vos configurar que codec queres usar con que tipo de archivo. Si queres sacarle provecho a la salida digital de tu placa tenes que arrancar como minimo con wasapi o bitperfect eso te permite tener la seguridad que windows o ningun otro programa toque el flujo de bits que sale por la salida digital.
Si queres aprovechar las propiedades de los convertidores D/A de tu placa, tenes que bajarte AC3filter o otro similar. Estos codecs te permiten manejar cada canal por separado, es decir si tu placa tiene 7.1 salidas podes clonar salidas, como por ejemplo, podes tener 4 subwoofers, o 4 surrounds, podes aplicar efectos a cada salida en particular como por ejemplo equalizar el central de una forma, equalizar surrounds de otra, aplicar retardo a un canal de efectos solo o a todo el conjunto, tenes opciones de usar convolvers para aplicar correccion de sala.
Probalos son muy buenos. Si vas un paso mas podes meterte con plugins del tipo VST que son ya cosas muy grosas, en video lo mismo podes usar renders mucho mas grosos que los que traen los programas stock, como por ejemplo los filtros de FDDSHOW con soporte DXVA.  Hay muchas guias para sacarle el jugo a tu placa.

Saludos


----------



## Delarc (Sep 19, 2012)

Hola gente!
Estoy encarando una sala de Cine en Casa a partir de un HTPC. El proyecto va a tener un buen proyector y se armará en una habitación exclusiva para ese fin. Como imaginarán, esto es bastante costoso así que aquellas cosas que me pueda fabricar, las intentaré hacer. También pienso aprovechar cosas que tengo, como ser unos gabinetes Karlson para woofers de 12" (frontales Izq y Der) y otros Karlson para rango extendido de 8" (2 laterales y 2 traseros).

También sé hacer circuitos impresos, así que no me asusta el armarme los amplificadores. Y ahora viene la consulta después de leer mucho por aquí:

Si mi PC tiene salida 7.1 (es decir que ella se encarga de la decodificación a mono, estéreo, 2.1, 3.1, 5.1, 7.1 o lo que sea) yo ahora solo debo amplificar esa salida. Los diseños que vi por aquí basados en TDA 2052, 7293 y 7294 y muchos otros convendría hacerlos individuales (por ejemplo 8 unidades mono) cada uno con su fuente e incluso viendo el mejor CI de acuerdo a la función sonora que va a cumplir... esto porque los sonidos traseros y laterales (generalmente) no requieren tanta fidelidad o potencia como los frontales. 

¿Esto es así... o Uds opinan distinto?


----------



## Ratmayor (Sep 19, 2012)

Que tal amigo @delarc, bienvenido al foro. Cuales son las medidas de la sala en cuestion?

Otra cosa que quería preguntar yo es que en estos días noté que los parlantes traseros casi no se escuchaban y el canal central se escucha en demasía. Invertí la polaridad de los canales posteriores y el problema se solucionó...  ¿A que se debe eso?


----------



## LuisTesla (Sep 19, 2012)

Saludos Ratamayor, tu amplificador multicanal tiene control de volumen de los surround y el central de forma independiente?. Que tipo de parlantes surround tenes?


----------



## Ratmayor (Sep 19, 2012)

LuisTesla dijo:


> Saludos Ratamayor, tu amplificador multicanal tiene control de volumen de los surround y el central de forma independiente?. Que tipo de parlantes surround tenes?


Tengo un pioneer vsx-d457 5.1 se puede controlar los niveles de cada salida, pero sólo con el control remoto que no tengo


----------



## Helminto G. (Sep 19, 2012)

yo quiero fotos de los karlson...


----------



## Ratmayor (Sep 19, 2012)

Helminto G. dijo:


> yo quiero fotos de los karlson...


Cuales karlson compa? Los de mi 5.1 están por ahi...


----------



## Helminto G. (Sep 19, 2012)

esos no son karlson, esos son "ratson" los karlson que menciona delarc


----------



## AntonioAA (Sep 20, 2012)

Que raro lo que planteas , Rat... , supuestamente por el central sale una cosa y por los traseros otra.. si se arregla con inversion de polaridad... has estado teniendo una cancelacion .

Respecto a tu pregunta, Delarc , no alcanzo a entenderla , pero te digo que normalmente se ponen casi todos amplificadores iguales ( hay casos que los traseros son de menor potencia ) . El que necesita bastante mas es el del subwoofer . 
Si armas con 7294 vas a tener una potencia importante y podrias usar 2 en bridge para el subwoofer .
Pero la fuente que vas a necesitar es tremenda!!


----------



## Delarc (Sep 20, 2012)

Ratmayor:  
La sala mide aproximadamente 7,20 x 4 x 2,50 mts (Largo, Ancho, Alto).

AntonioAA:
Quizás no expresé adecuadamente mi duda (¡Tengo tantas!). Pregunto si conviene encarar la contrucción de los 7 amplificadores iguales y solo diferenciar el del subwoofer o si hacerlos de acuerdo a la función que cumplirán... como en el caso del subwoofer. Quizás tengo errado el concepto, pero he deducido que los parlantes delanteros (Izq-Centro-Der) conviene que sean exactamente iguales, tanto sus parlantes como sus gabinetes. El subwoofer de por sí es distinto. Los 4 restantes (2 Laterales y 2 traseros) veo que muchos opinan que con parlantes menos importantes (incluso de rango extendido) resulta ser suficiente para los sonidos que vienen de allí.

Gracias por el interés...


----------



## Ratmayor (Sep 20, 2012)

AntonioAA dijo:


> Que raro lo que planteas , Rat... , supuestamente por el central sale una cosa y por los traseros otra.. si se arregla con inversion de polaridad... has estado teniendo una cancelacion .


Una vez compre unos woofers chinos y vinieron invertidos, cuando tenga un tiempo revisaré eso. Lo que si me extraña es que el canal central suene tan fuerte, si los 5 canales son de 100W rms



AntonioAA dijo:


> normalmente se ponen casi todos amplificadores iguales ( hay casos que los traseros son de menor potencia ) . El que necesita bastante mas es el del subwoofer .
> Si armas con 7294 vas a tener una potencia importante y podrias usar 2 en bridge para el subwoofer .
> Pero la fuente que vas a necesitar es tremenda!!


 En algunos RCA los canales Central y Surround tenían menos potencia que el L y R, de hecho en el pioneer que tengo se me hace raro que todos los canales sean de 100W rms, a excepción del subwoofer que lo hice de 150W  lastima que mi subwoofer chino no aguante el ampli  


Delarc dijo:


> Ratmayor:
> La sala mide aproximadamente 7,20 x 4 x 2,50 mts (Largo, Ancho, Alto)...


Es más o menos el tamaño de mi sala, como lo mensioné antes, uso 100W x 5 + 150W del subwoofer, así no forzo el amplificador, asi que yo tu no pensaría en TDA's sino en STK  Claro, es gusto personal....


----------



## tatajara (Sep 20, 2012)

> Es más o menos el tamaño de mi sala, como lo mensioné antes, uso 100W x 5 + 150W del subwoofer, así no forzo el amplificador, asi que yo tu no pensaría en TDA's sino en STK  Claro, es gusto personal....



Rat y los STK jaja hay muchos para hacer de unos 100w o 150w, diego Germán hace poco subió uno de 100w muy lindo y simple y sino búscate que hay muchos que se pueden adaptar a tus necesidades 
Saludos


----------



## Helminto G. (Sep 20, 2012)

delarc por cuestion de espacio seria mas facil todo en un gabinete pero ya es cosa de gustos, cuestiones tecnicas todos los amplis deben ser iguales exepto el sub, claro circunstancias tecnicas, puedes usar integrados estereo sin problemas


----------



## Delarc (Sep 22, 2012)

Veo (con cierto asombro) que Uds hablan de 100W o 150W por canal como algo básico. Yo tengo un viejo amplificador AIWA de 25W por canal que cargado con mis parlantes de 8 ohms, no lo puedo pasar del 20 o 30% del volumen en la sala que menciono.

Busco obtener la mayor calidad de sonido posible dentro de los recursos disponibles. Entiendo que, si de oír música se trata, la idea es que la sensación auditiva se parezca lo mas posible a la percibida en vivo. Pero ¿cual percepción en vivo debo tomar como patrón?... ¿La sala de concierto mientras toca una sinfónica o el estadio con los miles de vatios rebotados del rock mas estridente?...


----------



## AntonioAA (Sep 22, 2012)

Hoy en dia los parlantes tienen menos rendimiento Delarc , hace unos años daban 92-95 dB/W y hoy en dia es tipico 88-90 ... claro , los amplis eran de menos potencia .

Otra opcion que tenes aparte de los STK ( que son carisimos ) son los LM3886 y LM4780 que es el mismo pero stereo , pregunte precio el otro dia y el segunto esta en 180$ de los nuestros y es 60+60 lo cual no es poco. Y se puede poner en bridge.

 Yo por simplicidad haria todos iguales .. a menos que hagas otra fuente mas .


----------



## Delarc (Sep 24, 2012)

Gracias AntonioAA, es importante ese "detalle" de hacer solo una fuente para alimentar los distintos canales. 

Con los 60W que mencionas del LM3886 o LM4780 multiplicados por los 7 canales, tendría mas de 400W sin contar el subwoofer... habría un buen "bochinche" en mi sala.

Las casas de componentes que conozco no los tienen en este momento... ¡estas restricciones a lo importado podrían limitarlas a cosas armadas...!

¿Conviene ponerle control de volumen a cada amplificador o bastará con manejarlo desde el soft de la PC?


----------



## Ratmayor (Sep 24, 2012)

Delarc dijo:


> ¿Conviene ponerle control de volumen a cada amplificador o bastará con manejarlo desde el soft de la PC?


Siempre es bueno tener un control de volumen fisico, por seguridad


----------



## nicolas (Oct 6, 2012)

Hola chicos ya que por aca fue el unico tema que encontre con algo referido a las HTPC me decidi a preguntarles...

Quiero armarme una con el solo fin de descargar peliculas en full hd y verlas entonces estube buscando un poco y vi una placa madre gigabyte que trae la placa de audio 7.1 y la placa de video hd de 1Gb integrada por esa razon esta placa me agrado ya que el gabinete solo se veria recucido solo a la placa madre + disco + lecto/gravadora de DVD....

Mi pregunta es la siguiente... me conviene que todo sea integrado o tal vez me convendria placas de audio y video individuales??  tambien me gustaria saber que es lo que realmente necesito para poder reproducir bien las pelis fullHD con mi led de 32...

Espero me respondan y ayuden saludos y gracias...


----------



## Ratmayor (Oct 6, 2012)

Existen opciones que te permiten tener un buen HTPC con todo integrado, por ejemplo Zotac tiene una serie completa de tarjetas madres de tamaño ITX ideales para ese tipo de aplicaciones.

Por supuesto si tu presupuesto es alto arma hardware con componentes discretos


----------



## LuisTesla (Dic 27, 2012)

Aqui un aporte, los cortes de frecuencia que propone Sony para el canal LFE (subwoofer)


----------



## Ratmayor (Dic 27, 2012)

Justo iba a preguntar por la frecuencia de corte del subwoofer, porque estoy teniendo algunos problemas con el mio, pero estoy sospechando de que el amplificador entrega más potencia que la que el woofer soporta 

Entre otras cosas, a mi VSX-D457 le reemplacé los 4558 por unos OPA2107 y el cambio fué significativo, adiós ruidos, pero ahora tengo que modificar los crossovers de las cajas ¬¬'


----------



## LuisTesla (Dic 29, 2012)

La frecuencia de corte viene determinada por la banda sonora, en ese caso no tienes problemas de saber cual es lafrecuencia exacta, en la imagen que publique de los cortes de frecuencia que sugiere SONY en su software, figura como maximo 180 hz, yo no haria un crossover por debajo de esta frecuencia. En realidad los cortes de frecuencias deberian estar predeterminados en la banda sonora, por eso mismo no necesitamos tener un amplificador multicanal con crossovers fijos integrados. Este es el error de muchos sistemas de sonido Home Theater que realizan cortes de frecuencias teniendo en cuenta las limitaciones de rango que cubren los parlantes de cada modelo.


----------



## AntonioAA (Dic 30, 2012)

Como ?? ahi no te entendí... estarias dando vuelta toda la teoria de esto !!!

Si yo tengo un sistema que responde a todo el rango... que me importa si el soft o la grabacion ponen un corte diferente?


----------



## LuisTesla (Dic 30, 2012)

Antonio no dije lo contrario


----------

